# Best Restaurant in Toronto



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

OK... I need suggestions for the best restaurant in Toronto...

Has to be good food, good ambience, somewhat upscale and funky (would be nice)... Looking to impress.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Have you tried YYZ? I find it a bit cold especially compared to their last effort, the Mercer Street Grill. It's pretty funky but the food is excellent. You will pay the price for the meal with a dinner for two probably hitting around $200 with wine.


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

I've heard good things about Canoe... Try googling them...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I can think of a few, but what's the occasion? Business, I presume?

Pony Bistro in Little Italy would work well. (Went there during Winterlicious.) It's got that "Oh, I know this little place just around here" cachet to it. 

If you are going for *very* upscale, you could try places like Centro, North44, Canoe, etc. 

My favourite restaurant in Toronto, Solo Maria, just moved to Markham--I haven't seen their new space yet, but the old place was terrific. Small, warm family-run restuarant, Mama (Maria) was in the kitchen, her son Tony out front, but the food was excellent and the ambiance very good.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

guess it depends on what type of food your looking for. I hear that Kultura is a happening place with prices to match. Good review at http://www.martiniboys.com/Toronto/Kultura-review.html#review1616

have a look around the site, you'll find a variety of reviews.

Le Select Bistro is always enjoyable, fine french cuisine, I think they are on Wellington St now.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not business... 15th Anniversary.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Pure Spirits in the Distillery. I went there once and liked it. Supposed to be quite good seafood but even the real food was good.  On the pretentious side, but a different layout and feel than a standard brand new square building give it good atmosphere.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

perhaps Scaramouche would work
http://www.torontolife.com/guide/restaurants/a-la-mode/scaramouche/


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Ahhh! Congratulations!

Well Pony will definitely work for that. Plus, you can wander through Little Italy afterwards if you choose. It's smaller, more an intimate place.

You know, 360 at the top of the CN Tower might be good too--you certainly can't beat the view. It's more casual though, and would likely be more crowded.

If you really want a foodie experience, try Susur's, and go for the tasting menu. (They have a vegetarian tasting menu as well if needed.)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh the Distillery is great. Went to a terrific Italian place there... name escapes me.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sonal said:


> If you really want a foodie experience, try Susur's, and go for the tasting menu. (They have a vegetarian tasting menu as well if needed.)



That was perfect... Just made reservations for Friday.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

15th anniversary?

What is the *Apple *version of the gift for that? 

*15th Wedding Anniversary*

Traditional: Crystal

Modern: Watches

Apple: Cinema Display


_Source_

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> 15th anniversary?
> 
> What is the *Apple *version of the gift for that?
> 
> ...


LOL... I already get her the watch. Do I get a Cinema Display?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Without a doubt, Cava at Yonge and St. Clair. Tapas style with so much more. In the top 5 of best restaurant meals for me.

http://www.cavarestaurant.ca/

Feeling more downtown? Jamie Kennedy's Wine Bar. Very good as well.

http://www.jkkitchens.com/v3/restaurants.html

Whoops - just saw that the reservations were made. You might want to try these places for the no occasion occasion sometime.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i dislike Susur Lee (the man, not his restaurant's, which everyone rave's about) and swore never to step in any of them.




Two blocks from Susur there is a fairly new cozy little french restaurant on Tecumseth st. called "Amuse bouche" which i visited 3 times because it's the cutest and closest restaurant i have and you can bring your own wine ($30 fee) and i drink 2 bottles of my own collection (arrange upfront only one fee) . the food is just ok, but the ambiance is great and i always bump into a celebrity while in there.........and with 1 bottle gone before the appetizer, i wouldn't mind if they served me KFC .

360 at the cntower has that vertigo thing going, $250 the whole shebang with nice wine and tip and tax.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

jbot said:


> I've heard good things about Canoe... Try googling them...


Good to meet you!

Canoe... Great view high up in the city, decent design, food OK and, in my view [1] Way overpriced [2] NOT romantic, and [3] Maybe good for impressing business people when on company expense account.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

da_jonesy said:


> That was perfect... Just made reservations for Friday.


You made an awesomely GREAT choice... One of the world's most awesomely creative chefs.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Ahhh! Congratulations!
> 
> ... If you really want a foodie experience, try Susur's, and go for the tasting menu. (They have a vegetarian tasting menu as well if needed.)


Sonal, you have awesomely great taste! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Ants said:


> perhaps Scaramouche would work
> http://www.torontolife.com/guide/restaurants/a-la-mode/scaramouche/


Scaramouche is world class in every respect... Food, design, ambiance, service and wonderfully romantic views by the windows.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

HowEver said:


> 15th anniversary?
> 
> What is the *Apple *version of the gift for that?
> 
> ...


I LOVE your mind... Wonderful! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

gastonbuffet said:


> i dislike Susur Lee (the man, not his restaurant's, which everyone rave's about) and swore never to step in any of them.


Gastonbuffet, Susur is a creative genius in terms of food design, preparation, presentation and oh the tastes.. It is very very rare to experience such talent and such food. The first time my darling wife and I experienced his unbelievable majesty in terms of food I went back to the kitchen and clapped... Wanted to shout praises but felt that would be uncool so applause had to suffice, still did not feel it was enough!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Canoe is for the business class from what I have heard. I heard good things about Rain.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Being a certified chef ( Culinary Institute of America, Class of 91 ), here would be my recommendations

Susur's ~ Mr Lee has been one of my idols and mentors for many, many years now!

Centro, North44, Canoe, Rain ~ all great spots!


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

djstp said:


> Being a certified chef ( Culinary Institute of America, Class of 91 ), here would be my recommendations
> 
> Susur's ~ Mr Lee has been one of my idols and mentors for many, many years now!
> 
> Centro, North44, Canoe, Rain ~ all great spots!


Right on!!!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Crap... looks like I might have to cancel the Susur Lee experience... The Mrs. got icked out over the sweat breads.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cava. You won't regret it. :clap:


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I vote Scaramouche.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm hungry.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I vote for Centro or 360 (CN Tower). I visited 360 a year ago with my daughter. I was convinced it was a tourist trap but I was pleasantly surprised. The food and food was excellent (I had rack of lamb). And we had great fun pointing out the landmarks of T.O. Also, you have to try straddling the "crack" and having one leg go one way and the other leg go the other way. Make sure your wife wears pants.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There are lots of really great restaurants in TO and most of them are getting better with the competition. Here's a start:

Canoe (and other Oliver and Bonnacini places) - ask for a quiet spot.
Jamie Kennedy's (wine bar - no reservations, but restaurant next door does)
Bymark
Reds (often quiet - great selection of Ontario wine)
Bistro & Bakery Thuet
Centros (great dessert menu - small portions and small price)
Far Niente
Oro

These are my faves.... and 360 at the CN tower is surprisingly good.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

or better yet... get a hotel room in london, and come to my restaurant....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

djstp said:


> or better yet... get a hotel room in london, and come to my restaurant....



sounds like an interesting idea for an ehmac s. ontario outing....


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> sounds like an interesting idea for an ehmac s. ontario outing....


let me know... 

i work at a place called 'garlic's of london'

we present all types of cuisine, most feature garlic, like some signature dishes called

~ hot fetticinni - roast chicken, red peppers, sweet corn, smoked garlic, red chili oil
~ garlic ling - roast chicken, pancetta, cremini mushrooms, snow peas, garlic cream 
~ roast garlic penne - cremini mushrooms, roast garlic, rst red peppers, kalamata olives, pesto, toasted pine nuts
~ pad thai - a classic

~ lamb shank with a white bean puree, roasted veggies, maderia reduction
~ beef tenderloin with garlic mash, capanata and a lemon aioli with fried parsnip chips
~ grilled salmon on forbidden rice, with julienne veg, sour orange mojo, and a jalapeno syrup

plus tonnes of really cool apps 

and not to forget...

our famous..


garlic ice cream!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

garlic restaurant
being ukrainian garlic is a staple in my cooking
the smell of garlic gently cooking in a sautee pan is heavenly...

garlic mash especially when infused with a bit of parmiagano/romano is a side dish that stacks up with almost any meat
mmmmm


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

If you don't want to drive all the way to Toronto, there's Oliver's in downtown Oakville. Budget around $125-150 for two. I took my wife there for our 10th anniversary, she loved it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

djstp said:


> ~ roast garlic penne - cremini mushrooms, roast garlic, rst red peppers, kalamata olives, pesto, toasted pine nuts


Sold.

Love garlic.


----------

